
Beware of -webkit-text-size-adjust:none - joshuacc
http://www.456bereastreet.com/archive/201011/beware_of_-webkit-text-size-adjustnone/
======
WiseWeasel
The reason web devs do this is so that their format doesn't break when Safari
tries to make the text much larger than intended. Depending on how you laid
out your elements, mobile Safari can render your (non-mobile) site completely
broken if you don't set this CSS value, as it doesn't respect your font-size
values by default, making text elements take up much more space than intended
in the design. Often, it's seen as a better option to make mobile users scroll
horizontally and vertically than to render the site like crap with elements
spilling out of their boundaries.

------
sudont
I'd say it's similar to the use of a mousedown to block a right click dialog.
Sure, some idiots use it to disable right click, but a lot of applications
(See: about everything Google's done) use it very well for creating in-app
contextual menus.

This adjustment _is_ pretty superfluous outside of iOS though, I can't think
of any non-artistic reason to use it that couldn't be solved through
transforms and an understanding of how Safari scales things.

------
jgv
This is a serious accessibility issue as well. Is anything about the ability
to resize text touched on in the w3c's content accessibility guidelines?

